# padron?



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

went to renew my padron today down at the town hall in Nerja, I was told that my padron only needed renewing every FIVE years, but all over the public notice boards/in the press/on forums etc it clearly states to renew every TWO years, I couldn't ask why as the lady dealing with me was already helping a couple fill out some forms and had her 'hands full' so to speak. Anybody else been told five instead of the posted two?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

banana plant said:


> went to renew my padron today down at the town hall in Nerja, I was told that my padron only needed renewing every FIVE years, but all over the public notice boards/in the press/on forums etc it clearly states to renew every TWO years, I couldn't ask why as the lady dealing with me was already helping a couple fill out some forms and had her 'hands full' so to speak. Anybody else been told five instead of the posted two?


It never actually needs 'renewing'.

Non-EU citizens have to confirm their presence every two years - EU are usually asked to every 5 years, if there has been no contact with the census department in that time

If you move every few years say, or have additions to the family & visit the census department to update your info., you might never be asked to confirm your presence - because they already know. 

As an EU citizen, you can wait until you receive a letter asking you to go into the office.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm in my third decade here and I've never had to renew it. As far as I'm aware, when you're on it, you stay on it. You should only have to tell them if you move away.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Madliz said:


> I'm in my third decade here and I've never had to renew it. As far as I'm aware, when you're on it, you stay on it. You should only have to tell them if you move away.


In 3 decades I've been told to renew it once, quite recently but can't remember when. It must depend on the ayuntamiento


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Madliz said:


> I'm in my third decade here and I've never had to renew it. As far as I'm aware, when you're on it, you stay on it. You should only have to tell them if you move away.


You're absolutely correct.

However - in many areas, foreigners don't bother to tell the ayto when they leave the country, which led to a lot of towns getting more money from Madrid central govt. than they were entitled to.

So several years ago, Madrid issued instructions that aytos have to update their lists regularly, so what they do now, is if they haven't heard from you for 5 years, they write to you to ask that you go into the office to confirm that you still live here.

This is erroneously often translated as 'renewing' the padrón. 

Non-EU citizens have to do this every 2 years as a matter of course.

I've never had to renew, because when I've moved I've always informed them - the longest we stayed in one place was a month less than 5 years iirc!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> It never actually needs 'renewing'.
> 
> Non-EU citizens have to confirm their presence every two years - non-EU are usually asked to every 5 years, if there has been no contact with the census department in that time
> 
> ...


Has this changed in recent times? We've always been told that when we need to produce copies of our Padron they can't be more than three months old. When we go to our Town Hall to ask for a new copy the Secretary never questions why we are asking, but haven't needed to get an update for a year or two.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The Skipper said:


> Has this changed in recent times? We've always been told that when we need to produce copies of our Padron they can't be more than three months old. When we go to our Town Hall to ask for a new copy the Secretary never questions why we are asking, but haven't needed to get an update for a year or two.


That's a separate issue. A padrón _certificate_ only has a shelf life of three months. 

You only come off the padrón if you leave the town.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I
> 
> As an EU citizen, you can wait until you receive a letter asking you to go into the office.


Yes, a couple of years ago we got letters delivered from the Ayuntamiento asking us to go into the office to reconfirm our details as the information they held was more than 5 years old.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

thanks to all that replied, I just didn't want to see Nerja lose out on 90 euros per year because of an admin error.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

banana plant said:


> thanks to all that replied, I just didn't want to see Nerja lose out on 90 euros per year because of an admin error.


And what do you spend the 90€ on?


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And what do you spend the 90€ on?


crack, booze, hookers, motorbikes, the rest I just squander on rent and food,,,,,, only joking I don't get the 90 euros, the town hall gets it each year from central government to help with 'on costs' of running a town.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

maybe the peeps on here that say that they haven't 'signed on' the padron for X amount of years should check with their town halls to see if they are still taken into account when the central government hand out money to their towns each year, 'every dollar helps'.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

banana plant said:


> maybe the peeps on here that say that they haven't 'signed on' the padron for X amount of years should check with their town halls to see if they are still taken into account when the central government hand out money to their towns each year, 'every dollar helps'.


I know I am - I voted last year


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

banana plant said:


> crack, booze, hookers, motorbikes, the rest I just squander on rent and food,,,,,, only joking I don't get the 90 euros, the town hall gets it each year from central government to help with 'on costs' of running a town.


OK, I didn't read it right. I thought you had written_ I don't want to lose 90€_


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't assume that the town hall will write to enquire if you are still around. Ours certainly didn't, which meant that I had no vote in the most recent Euro elections. Strangely, it left my (Spanish) wife's entry on the padron and just erased mine.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I know I am - I voted last year


Yes, same here. And if I wasn't still on the padrón, I wouldn't still be getting the 40% discount on my IBI bill.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Yes, same here. And if I wasn't still on the padrón, I wouldn't still be getting the 40% discount on my IBI bill.


Is that discount applicable to everyone who is on the padron? Do you have to apply for it?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

el romeral said:


> Is that discount applicable to everyone who is on the padron? Do you have to apply for it?


I had to be on the padrón to claim it intially (plus not have any outstanding debts to the Ayuntamiento and pay my IBI bill by direct debit) but it's not as simple as that. It's something peculiar to our town which was introduced when the last catastral revision but one was done and people's IBI bills really shot up. A scheme was introduced whereby subject to the criteria I mentioned, property owners could claim a discount equal to 90% of the difference between their old IBI bills and what the new amount would be (that was for properties up to a certain value, the proportion was smaller for higher value properties, on a sliding scale). The property had to be your habitual residence too. It has carried on every year since then (since 2008) without us having to submit a new claim each year, and the amount of the discount has got bigger.

If I were to sell and move to another property in the same town I wouldn't qualify for the discount.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

OK thanks.
I meet all these criteria but most likely it does not apply where I am or they may have a completely different set of rules? 
Maybe there needs to be a full moon with Neptune circling Uranus at the time of application, with applicants expected to stand on one leg whilst reciting Don Quixote backwards :lol:

Not sure the words "uniformity" or "standardisation" exist in the Spanish Language? :lol:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here every six months, costs nothing, but on other islands they charge, the paper issued is called Certificado de Residencia.

Different here in the Islas Afortunados.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

el romeral said:


> OK thanks.
> I meet all these criteria but most likely it does not apply where I am or they may have a completely different set of rules?
> Maybe there needs to be a full moon with Neptune circling Uranus at the time of application, with applicants expected to stand on one leg whilst reciting Don Quixote backwards :lol:
> 
> Not sure the words "uniformity" or "standardisation" exist in the Spanish Language? :lol:


As Lynn said


> It's something peculiar to our town which was introduced when the last catastral revision but one was done and people's IBI bills really shot up.


No, it's not all of Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Here every six months, costs nothing, but on other islands they charge, the paper issued is called Certificado de Residencia.
> 
> Different here in the Islas Afortunados.


I think they're different things Hepa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think they're different things Hepa


So do I.............. but I'm becoming more & more convinced that El Hierro isn't part of Spain at all..... so I wouldn't be in the least surprised if that's what they call what we call the _Certificado de Empadronamiento_ there


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think they're different things Hepa


Of course, every thing is done different here, whilst your Certificate of Residence is being issued, the Padron is updated, needs to be done once every six months.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> So do I.............. but I'm becoming more & more convinced that El Hierro isn't part of Spain at all..... so I wouldn't be in the least surprised if that's what they call what we call the _Certificado de Empadronamiento_ there


No not at all, we were also issued with that document too, Certificado de Empadronamiento, that is the document that the Customs Aduana, often require a copy, when importing goods.

Well you are half right, we are not geographically part of Spain, many here will say they are African rather than European, others say they are from an archipelago of Macaronesia.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> No not at all, we were also issued with that document too, Certificado de Empadronamiento, that is the document that the Customs Aduana, often require a copy, when importing goods.
> 
> Well you are half right, we are not geographically part of Spain, many here will say they are African rather than European, others say they are from an archipelago of Macaronesia.


In that case it seems that your _Certificado de Empadronamiento_ is the same as they issue on the mainland - it proves that you are _empadronado_ or included in the census & is required for many official purposes

What you call the _Certificado de Residencia._ is something else entirely, & peculiar to the Canaries


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> No not at all, we were also issued with that document too, Certificado de Empadronamiento, that is the document that the Customs Aduana, often require a copy, when importing goods.
> 
> Well you are half right, we are not geographically part of Spain, many here will say they are African rather than European, others say they are from an archipelago of Macaronesia.


You said


> Here every six months, costs nothing, but on other islands they charge, the paper issued is called Certificado de Residencia


I read that to mean that the certificado de empadronamiento doesn't exist in the Canaries, but it does; it's just issued in a different way.
The Canary Islands are very much part of Spain, just as much as Catalonia and the Basque country even though they are a long way from the mainland.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You said
> I read that to mean that the certificado de empadronamiento doesn't exist in the Canaries, but it does; it's just issued in a different way.
> The Canary Islands are very much part of Spain, just as much as Catalonia and the Basque country even though they are a long way from the mainland.


No we have one of those also, certificado de empadronamiento.

Part of Spain yes, I believe we are ………………..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> No we have one of those also, certificado de empadronamiento.


Yes, that's what I meant when I said


> I read that to mean that the certificado de empadronamiento doesn't exist in the Canaries, *but it does*; it's just issued in a different way.


----------

